# My first mice



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Many Thanks to Cait for all her advice and letting me have some rumpwhites to start my adventure in breeding & showing mice. I've attached a few photo's of some of my new arrivals. Hopefully in the not to distant future my first litter will arrive.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww they are totally adorable!! <3 <3

Willow xx


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

They're lovely. Congrats! I'm so jealous of everyone over there that can get such beautiful meece from fab breeders like Cait!  They're beautiful. I just love the rumpwhites!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Totally stunning you are a very lucky lady Lian xx


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

awww there sweet they look nice


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I must say I wish I'd got mice long ago, I know I haven't had them long but they are a pleasure to watch and totally different to my rats in that they don't kick bedding everwhere  Although I must admit my buck mice are the same as my buck rats in the fact that they sleep eat and then sleep some more!


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

awww congrats Lian, they look gorgeous!


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Rowangate said:


> Although I must admit my buck mice are the same as my buck rats in the fact that they sleep eat and then sleep some more!


 :lol: Did you expect anything else of the men?!?! :lol:


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

No I must admit I didn't really expect anything different of the male of the species, although I do live in hope :lol:


----------



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

Have to say you must have yours drugged ..... what are you saying they dont kick the bedding all over ? Mine are constantly kicking and throwing their bedding around. They are always making mountains of bedding. I love the way they shovel it up in front of them....very cute


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Perhaps it just seems minimal when used to the ratties. My meece shovel their bedding up in front of them all over, as well. It _is_ cute! However, it takes a whole days' worth of shoveling in front of them to equal one of my rattie 'shovels'! :lol: The ratties are good at completely rearranging everything in the blink of an eye! 10 minutes after I clean one of their cages, it looks like a tornado has hit! :? Apparantly I don't put things the way they like them! :roll:


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

They do make hay mountains with tunnels and shove the shavings into piles, but very little of it appears to go on the floor. I suppose I am use to my rats and the fact that the floor of the shed around their cages only looks clear just after I've swept :roll:


----------

